# Aussies needing advice for moving to Canada



## ange_inthesnow (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there -

These forums look like a great place for me to ask a few questions, I hope you don't mind. My husband and I have always dreamed of Canada as a place we could live and work - and be surrounded by amazing mountains. It's the snow we really love!

We are in our mid-20s, my husband is an engineer experienced in CNC programming and test engineering for 10ish years. I work in IT and banking (approx 6yrs experience), but I know this is a limited field to break into anywhere near the mountains so am willing to do any type of secretarial or hospitality work.

We are unsure where would be the most suitable part of Canada for us - we have a passion for the mountains and the snow, but also need to work full-time (ie. not just work in a ski resort - we've done that in Europe for a couple of seasons now). We would ultimately love to settle and live in Canada one day...

We'd very much appreciate any advice on good areas to think about, that would enable us to satisfy our love for skiing (ie. preferably be close enough to decent mountains to ski each weekend in winter), but also have jobs that are suitable to our experience. Thanks so much to you locals who may be able to help us out with your wisdom!

Thanks, Angela


----------



## DTHOMAS (Mar 5, 2008)

Sounds like you want to move to the West Coast of Canada (FYI: Canada is so big that . . . well you could fit 40 UKs into its landmass). North of Vancouver there is the Whistler ski resort region, etc. This is one of the most poular ski regions in the world - but it is far removed from the main populations of Canada (being Toronto, Montreal and Ottawa). If you want mountains, you need to go to Calgary Alberta, located at the roots of the infamous Rockies; many smaller towns litter the ski regions of the RMs. 

Both Toronto and Montreal have local ski regions - all within 1 1/2-2 1/2 hrs drive from the city, as does Ottawa. Other ski regions include Quebec City (Mont Ste. Annes), and QC is a world heritage site (most beautiful city in all North America, say some).

Coming from sun-soaked OZ, and being ski-bums, I assume you live in the S-E region of Victoria (?) - so there is a vast difference between OZ climate and Canuck climate. I suggest you enquire further about this - or even better - pay us a visit (there is no better reality check than dealing with 4-5 days of constant -20 Celsius temperatures . . . ) . Most Canadian cities (excepting Vancouver and Victoria) experience 4 1/2 - 5 months of solid winter - and this doesn't mean 4 1/2 - 5 months of skiing . . .


----------



## ange_inthesnow (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for your quick reply!

We're actually from Sydney, so are used to very mild temperatures, however we've spent 2 winters in Europe in ski resorts so are somewhat used to the cold temperatures. But you make a very good point, 5 months of solid (and seriously cold) winter does not necessarily mean 5 months of skiing! But I think we're prepared to take on the adventure of living in seriously cold climates, well - we'd at least like to try and see if we can handle it!

Calgary sounds like a city we'd really like to look into - any ideas on the job market there? Particularly in engineering (for my husband) and banking / office work for myself. Also, where is the nearest ski resort (doesn't have to be a big glittering famous one) - looks like Banff or Jasper? Any idea how far it would be in hours from Calgary?

Really appreciate the help of all!


----------



## DTHOMAS (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello:

Good to see you are keeners. I'd say you are in luck because Calgary is an absolute boom-town right now; its economy is sky-rocketing (because of the Alberta tar/oil-sands developments). It has been the new-Canadian Klondike for the past 7-10 years.

I know 2-3 people who have moved out there in the past 2-5 years because of employment opportunities (and scene change). The guys I know who moved out there were teachers, cabinet makers, etc. Thus, the demand for different trades and vocations is varied - it sounds like a very good bet for two skilled professionals like yourselves. There are numerous company head-offices located in Calgary - and that's another big plus. Housing costs are very high there, if this is a concern for you, and has caused some shortages in the rental market too (google a search for the Canadian MLS to see real-estate listings by province). Two good friends of my family moved from Calgary about four years ago to escape the ludicrous housing crunch (but also because of the pharmaceutical industries in Montreal) .

Calgary is about 110 km from Banff and 415 from Jasper (all modern paved highway) - there is serious skiing in both regional centres, and many other ski hills exist between. This is the heart of the Canadian Rockies, and is absolutely awe-inspiring! I've been there in winter and nothing compares to its spectacular grandeur . . . Mount Columbia is about 300 km N-W of Calgary - its 3700 meters high, and is the tallest mountain in Alberta? I think Alberta is about 662 000 km2 - just 150 000 km2 smaller than NSW?

Wish you luck!


----------

